# Tavira - long term rental



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello all

What is the situation with regard to long term rental in Tavira town? Does such a market exist and if so how do I find out about it? I've had a good look around the net but not much luck. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

if you create 5 posts I can email you


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Others have suggested you try estate agents, trawling the web will bring up "holiday" let property
Casa Sapo has a rental section Casas para alugar - Casa.Sapo.pt - Portal Nacional de Imobiliário


----------

